Ask HN: None-technical founders, what's your biggest challenge? - clientelle
======
paulmatthijs
Letting go of the distinction between productivity and hours put in. I never
ever believed there was correlation, and still it's hard. Coding just takes
time, better get used to it.

------
WhiteSource1
Being taken seriously

------
cohelper
nothing

